
Why Louisiana Stays Poor - rocky1138
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWTic9btP38
======
herodotus
If you prefer reading, here are the slides from the talk:
[https://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.net/togetherbr/pages/2319/...](https://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.net/togetherbr/pages/2319/attachments/original/1543526419/2018-8-21_Session1_ITEP_Final_Print_version.pdf?1543526419)

~~~
DoreenMichele
I've looked and these look like stills. On the 15 minute film, they are
animated. So I think if you read the slide show, you are probably not getting
the full story.

I think it's great that you posted it. I'm not trying to be negative. Sorry if
it sounds that way.

------
DoreenMichele
Well, it ends with saying this is changing. I hope to hear good things in the
future about what's happening in Louisiana.

